# Stereotype Road Cyclist?



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone else caught this last Sunday but it struck me as odd. This is a screenshot from Family Guy (cartoon that often makes comedy out of stereotype) when Peter Griffin *confesses*, "I'm one of these guys, Brian, I'm one of these guy (with sad face)".









Is this how the spandex wearing road cyclists are perceived by the general public, something to be secretive about?


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes. Deal with it.

Also, Santa Claus is fake.

Sorry to double up on you.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Lonely is the life of the Spandex Warrior.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

From our local rag:

View attachment 313003











View attachment 313004


View attachment 313005


View attachment 313006


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Speaking of cartoons, here is one of my favorites. I used to be the guy in the vest. Now I'm the guy in the Lycra. Been on both sides so extra funny to me.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Totally. And I drive what Brian is driving too.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting that almost all the cyclists depicted with helmets have helmet or eyeglass mounted mirrors. In my experience, users of these are in the small minority, but they evidently make an outsized impression on non-cycling public.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

looigi said:


> Interesting that almost all the cyclists depicted with helmets have helmet or eyeglass mounted mirrors. In my experience, users of these are in the small minority, but they evidently make an outsized impression on non-cycling public.


hahahaha... so true.


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

How many of you have ever had a driver come up to you at a light or stop sign and say "get a car" or "my taxes pay for these roads"? I get this a few times a year. As if we don't have cars and pay registration and insurance...


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

TREKIN said:


> How many of you have ever had a driver come up to you at a light or stop sign and say "get a car" or "my taxes pay for these roads"? I get this a few times a year. As if we don't have cars and pay registration and insurance...


Since we pay for the Obamacare blood pressure meds, Cholesterol meds and Diabetes meds, they can cover our share or road taxes


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

looigi said:


> Interesting that almost all the cyclists depicted with helmets have helmet or eyeglass mounted mirrors. In my experience, users of these are in the small minority, but they evidently make an outsized impression on non-cycling public.


What is interesting is that cyclists in cyclists garb out cycling are worthy of popular mockery and eyebrow raising....But fatties stuffing their face wearing NFL jersies plopped on their butt all afternoon aren't.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd tell Peter:

1.) Check your bars... they don't look squared to your fork
2.) The spoke count on those wheels might be low for your size
3.) Fixed gear? Chapeau.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

I think a lot of the stereotyping comes with how the general public views the sport. I for one have embraced my transition to becoming a road cyclist. I have done a lot of odd hobbies and activities. Road cycling is by far the most normal, and the most beneficial.

Cycling has taught me a lot:
Self sustaining, meaning i set out for a 60+ mile bike ride alone I have learned to do what it takes and not rely on others to get back home
Navigation, i lived in my area for 8 years, and in the past year i have covered about 5000 miles of roads that i have never seen before
Pride in appearance


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Who gives a fig what others think?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

TREKIN said:


> How many of you have ever had a driver come up to you at a light or stop sign and say "get a car" or "my taxes pay for these roads"? I get this a few times a year. As if we don't have cars and pay registration and insurance...



Well unless this is an Interstate Highway (gas taxes), cyclists' taxes are paying for these roads too (paid for with general funds from income and sales taxes). And cyclists put far less wear and tear on the roads than motor vehicles do.

Also, motor vehicles registration fees pay for....um....motor vehicle registrations, plates and other DMV expenses which don't apply to bikes.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Every group has stereotypes. Some are true. Some are false. Deal with it.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Who gives a fig what others think?



^^^This^^^


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes.

When I decided to start riding a bike there was no ****ing way I was going to wear a god damn leotard while riding... No way. Liner shorts were purchased after the first ride that left me sore for a week. They went under khaki shorts.

The wind got me though.

Now I wear the ****ing leotard.


----------



## faulker479 (Jan 12, 2015)

Opus51569 said:


> I'd tell Peter:
> 
> 1.) Check your bars... they don't look squared to your fork
> 2.) The spoke count on those wheels might be low for your size
> 3.) Fixed gear? Chapeau.


Also raise your seat. I don't think he got a proper fit.

Regardless, I now have my Avatar pic


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Lombard said:


> Well unless this is an Interstate Highway (gas taxes), cyclists' taxes are paying for these roads too (paid for with general funds from income and sales taxes). And cyclists put far less wear and tear on the roads than motor vehicles do.
> 
> Also, motor vehicles registration fees pay for....um....motor vehicle registrations, plates and other DMV expenses which don't apply to bikes.


No, but drivers must assume we don't own motor vehicles. I'm pretty sure we all own vehicles. It is their ignorance that kills me.

Are we cyclists tax exempt? If we are please let me know so I can file a claim. LOL


----------



## Aadub (May 30, 2015)

Marc said:


> What is interesting is that cyclists in cyclists garb out cycling are worthy of popular mockery and eyebrow raising....But fatties stuffing their face wearing NFL jersies plopped on their butt all afternoon aren't.



That's because the majority of the population are the latter..


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

TREKIN said:


> No, but drivers must assume we don't own motor vehicles. I'm pretty sure we all own vehicles. It is their ignorance that kills me.
> 
> Are we cyclists tax exempt? If we are please let me know so I can file a claim. LOL


There are plenty of cyclists in urban areas who don't own motor vehicles. That is not the point.

My point is that many motorists erroneously believe that gasoline taxes pay for roads that cyclists use, and therefore, that cyclists are "freeloading" the system. That is simply FALSE. Gasoline taxes only pay for highways that cyclists don't use anyway. Cyclists only use roads which are paid for out of general funds. If you have an income or are a consumer, you are paying for local and county roads regardless of how you use them and for that matter, whether you use them at all.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Was called Lance Armstrong yesterday(3-15-2016).

WTF, old school smartass.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

velodog said:


> Was called Lance Armstrong yesterday(3-15-2016).
> 
> WTF, old school smartass.



Lance Armstrong? That's so 2005. Tell him to keep up with the times. :wink5:


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

velodog said:


> Was called Lance Armstrong yesterday(3-15-2016).
> 
> WTF, old school smartass.


Nice shorts, Froome! :cornut:


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

wgscott said:


> From our local rag:


LOL, chain oil...


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

SauronHimself said:


> Every group has stereotypes. Some are true. Some are false. Deal with it.


+1

This is the other stereotype I am shoehorned into:


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Now I wear the ****ing leotard.


You drank the coolaid, now your one of us. Ohmmmmm!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Aadub said:


> That's because the majority of the population are the latter..



They are also less visible.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

bvber said:


> LOL, chain oil...


Fantastic drawing. What really cracks me up is the text on the left shoe.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

TREKIN said:


> How many of you have ever had a driver come up to you at a light or stop sign and say "get a car" or "my taxes pay for these roads"? I get this a few times a year. As if we don't have cars and pay registration and insurance...


I got it once from a guy on a motorcycle. Who gets like 60 mpg and buys gas 3 gallons at a time. I told him, two cars, combined 800 commuter miles per week, who pays more in gas taxes, me or you?


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Alternative to spandex


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

My eyes... my eyes.... must go find cat videos to cleanse my eyes.....

Hmm.. Damn I am screwed by Stereotypes..
IT Security Consultant - Hacker Stereotype
Drive a monster car with a V8 (AMG C63) - mid life crisis or compensating for something
Cyclist - already covered by the cartoons
Wood Worker - hmm.. I am sure there is a type for this too...
Man - must be an ******* and thinks he is gods gift to woman (I'm not.. well I don't think I am  )

Thing about stereotypes.. they are just that, rooted in reality to some extent by usually a small minority of people.. who cares what people think


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> Yes.
> 
> When I decided to start riding a bike there was no ****ing way I was going to wear a god damn leotard while riding... No way. Liner shorts were purchased after the first ride that left me sore for a week. They went under khaki shorts.
> 
> ...


Its not a leotard, leotards dont cover any portion of the legs.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pittcanna said:


> Its not a leotard, leotards dont cover any portion of the legs.


They make them for cycling. He's wearing one of these.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

factory feel said:


> yes. Deal with it.
> 
> Also, santa claus is fake.
> 
> Sorry to double up on you.


ftw!!


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

tlg said:


> They make them for cycling. He's wearing one of these.


The founder of the leotard.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jules_Léotard


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

ljvb said:


> My eyes... my eyes.... must go find cat videos to cleanse my eyes.....


No need to troll for vids, I got your eye flush right here... https://i.imgur.com/840X8FK.jpg


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

dcgriz said:


> Alternative to spandex


This does NOT look comfy. The family jewels need protection!


----------



## cooskull (Nov 30, 2013)

tlg said:


> They make them for cycling. He's wearing one of these.


Why don't you ever see these girls on the naked bike rides ? 

Oh yeah, because they don't want to hang out with most of us look like Peter and we're the ones who have lost all our dignity with older age.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

How has this thread gone so far without a reference to the "fat guy in Lampre kit"


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MisterMike said:


> How has this thread gone so far without a reference to the "fat guy in Lampre kit"


123456


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

Lombard said:


> The family jewels need protection!


Thus the Bromptons.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

dcgriz said:


> Thus the Bromptons.



I fail to see how that solves the problem.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

bvber said:


> LOL, chain oil...


Yeah, I love this one, too. I plead guilty, too. Takes one to know one.

Edit -- Damn, I was hoping my post would contain the cartoon of the guy with the Pizza, Cinzano etc etc etc kit.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

TREKIN said:


> No, but drivers must assume we don't own motor vehicles. I'm pretty sure we all own vehicles. It is their ignorance that kills me.
> 
> Are we cyclists tax exempt? If we are please let me know so I can file a claim. LOL



Four vehicles in my driveway.....I pay a lot of taxes.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

kbwh said:


> Fantastic drawing. What really cracks me up is the text on the left shoe.


Right-wing political cartoonists in the US aren't very good at spelling.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

dcgriz said:


> Alternative to spandex


Those cyclists aren't wearing … mirrors.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Lombard said:


> Well unless this is an Interstate Highway (gas taxes), cyclists' taxes are paying for these roads too (paid for with general funds from income and sales taxes). And cyclists put far less wear and tear on the roads than motor vehicles do.
> 
> Also, motor vehicles registration fees pay for....um....motor vehicle registrations, plates and other DMV expenses which don't apply to bikes.


I want someone to put this argument into a greasy card I can stuff into their window because delivering it verbally never seems to work.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

kjdhawkhill said:


> I want someone to put this argument into a greasy card I can stuff into their window because delivering it verbally never seems to work.




Copy, paste and print. It's not that difficult. :wink5:


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Cycling discussion has devolved into Simpsons quotes.

Assemblywoman: Planned Bushwick bike lanes a danger to kids, commerce | The Brooklyn Paper


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mtrac said:


> Cycling discussion has devolved into Simpsons quotes.
> 
> Assemblywoman: Planned Bushwick bike lanes a danger to kids, commerce | The Brooklyn Paper



Argument against bike lanes most likely sponsored by: Automotive industry, oil companies, AAA, etc.

I agree that there are dangerous cyclists out there who are scofflaws, but they will exist and break laws whether there are bike lanes for them or not. The dangerous scofflaws should be dealt with by law enforcement, not used as a pawn in this argument.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I agree that there are dangerous cyclists out there who are scofflaws, but they will exist and break laws whether there are bike lanes for them or not. The dangerous scofflaws should be dealt with by law enforcement, not *used as a pawn in this argument*.


Using certain (anecdotal) cases as a pawn in political argument exists and they will do it whether it's right or wrong. :nonod:


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Bump.

It's been almost 4 years and _Family Guy_ has updated their stereotype road cyclist.









And they added a stereotype vomit inducing male hairdo. 









I did see a dude riding a recumbent with hair like that last summer. No helmet though. Must be the matching combo.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

bvber said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else caught this last Sunday but it struck me as odd. This is a screenshot from Family Guy (cartoon that often makes comedy out of stereotype) when Peter Griffin *confesses*, "I'm one of these guys, Brian, I'm one of these guy (with sad face)".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well there are a lot of fat cyclists out there on the streets


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

my favorites
https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2014/02/28#.U57s3_ldXgO
https://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2013/01/13


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

looigi said:


> Interesting that almost all the cyclists depicted with helmets have helmet or eyeglass mounted mirrors. In my experience, users of these are in the small minority, but they evidently make an outsized impression on non-cycling public.



It's just an easy way to make the cyclist look geekier.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

TREKIN said:


> How many of you have ever had a driver come up to you at a light or stop sign and say "get a car" or "my taxes pay for these roads"? I get this a few times a year. As if we don't have cars and pay registration and insurance...


I haven't had that car dialogue experience ... but ocasionaly I get ask questions about how to get started as a road bike rider by folks in cars. Seems to me their they are genuinely interested to pursue.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Bestest stereotypical road cyclist video ever...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That was excellent... and surprisingly accurate. :thumbsup:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

PoorInRichfield said:


> Bestest stereotypical road cyclist video ever...


Thanks, I enjoyed the hell out of that.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

^ +2.


----------

